# General > Book & Author Requests >  ADD "THE INVISIBLE MAN"

## Karina_q

I would like you to add Ralph Ellison's "The Invisble Man" to your site. I haven't been able to find it anywhere--libraries, book stores, online, even though it's considered to be one of the greatest books ever written. All I can find is the one by HG Wells (and it's not that great :s).

----------


## DumbLikeAPoet

you probably want to put that under the "Book Requests" section......

Jonus

----------


## MdaCruz

I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that the reason you can't find it is because you're looking for _The Invisible Man_ and not _Invisible Man_ which is the actual title. You can get it at either of these two sites:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0679732764/qid=1061456275/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_1/103-1532899-8452664
Or if you hate Amazon (because its an "evil" corporation) or you'd rather have nice cheap used books try:
www.abebooks.com
Also, I just read _Invisible Man_ and in case you havent yet it was pretty amazing, although it made me feel bad about being white. Still, Ellison sprinkles in passages from time to time that just about knocked me on my ***. Hooray for literacy!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

"evil corporation" does anyone really make financial decisions based on ethics anymore? I mean... does anyone boycott certain companies simply because they have someone smoking in their commercials, or they openly support something you don't like... etc etc? 

the "evil corporation" little quote made me wonder.

----------


## MdaCruz

I was thinking "evil corporation" more in terms of business practices not advertising or support for things someone doesn't like. Also, I was thinking more in terms of people who think pretty much every corporation is an "evil corporation," and I know plenty of people that like.

----------


## Munro

And now you know another. Fool, though, he's my capitalist, pro-globalisation friend. I'm still deciding which corporation I hate most.

----------


## MdaCruz

Chalk up another for yuppieville. I like to think that Amazon.com is a pretty decent corporation though, as far as corporations go.

----------


## Munro

Yuppieville? Leave your trite one-liners out of literature forums, little man. It was unimaginative and uncalled for. I don't care if you were directing it to me or foolonthehill...people don't come here for that. Go and wash your mouth out with soap.

----------


## MdaCruz

There's no need to get hostile, I was making a general statement, also the number of posts I see that use the pharse "trite one-liners," makes me think that said pharse is more of one liner here than yuppieville.

----------


## Munro

Yeah, sorry, I was in a bad state of mind at the time - I wasn't being serious, though. I just think this place should be kept positive, and I get irritated by nasty little comments. Usually I don't say anything against it unless it's directed against me, or in this case, I'm already angry about something. 

I doubt you've seen the phrase "trite one liners" more than twice, though. "Yuppieville", what was the purpose of that? I've already said what I think about that comment...so I'll give up and drop it.

----------

